# Blades will Not Dis-Engage



## Julius Knipl (Jun 14, 2008)

Blades engage fine on my Sears XTL 1000 lawn tractor but when I pull the engage handle down nothing happens. I have to stop off the engine to stop the blades. I don't like doing this as I believe it puts strain on the system. . 

Thanks in advance . J


----------

